
New UK newspaper with no website or app - briandear
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/04/04/business/media/the-new-day-a-british-upstart-casts-its-fate-to-the-newsstand.html?_r=0
======
pastycrinkles
I definitely admire their courage. Whether or not you agree with their
philosophy, it does represent what disruption should be about imho.

On another note, the revenue model of digital-only newspapers isn't
particularly sustainable looking. People constantly complain if they're
paywalled, and constantly complain when they have to look at ads. They're not
exactly isolated or unwarranted either.

------
timthorn
> Home subscriptions are not an option

In the UK market, the local newsagent will usually deliver to your door, so no
need for a subscription team at the paper.

